# Frostbite?



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I can't believe I didn't notice this sooner, but I guess I don't look too often. I just took my 2yr old male black lab out to the kennel and fed him. When he was running in front of me I noticed his testicles looked kinda weird. I put his food in his bowl and water in the other and ran inside and got some gloves and as he was eating I checked them out. He didn't seem to be in any pain and they weren't swollen. He is missing hair on them where he would sit on them. In that same patch it looks like some scabs and some redness.

He is outside most of the day right now, but when it had been very cold out he was only out for the warmer part of the day and when I checked in his "armpits" he was always really warm. I know I should get him to the vet asap and get him checked. I was just wondering what would have caused it? Sat down somewhere too long when it was cold and froze them to the ground? He has a good doghouse and I never seem to see him sit down really when he is outside. I really can't believe that i never noticed this til now tho.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

anyone???


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

probably abrasion from weeds, or snow if its deep enough.

take him to the vet and tell us what he said


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I guess they don't look that bad to me, but who am I to know? I checked them out again just a bit ago and one of the scabs looks like he was licking or something and it was bleeding. I have an appt for him at 2:30 today. They said if its infected he'll probably have to be neutered, which was on my list of things that need to be done anyways. I'll let you know the outcome this afternoon.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Vet said he frostbit his boys. Looked at them and said they feel fine and look ok, so I should just watch to make sure they don't change for the worse. They are healing fine and there shouldn't be any problems. I guess he had seen a handful of dogs that had it happen and Windsor is the only one that has a good outcome. The rest were really infected and had to get them removed.


----------

